# Xx



## MoonLove

Xx


----------



## impatient1

My girls are 6 and 3 and a half, if they wake up really early they will play in their room before we head downstairs together for breakfast.


----------



## Eleanor ace

At 2 I would get up when your DD does so that your DS can go down too. Hopefully it won't be toooo long until you feel he can go down with his sister :)


----------



## lau86

My two have recently started going downstairs, they are 5.5 and 3. They just go downstairs to play, they know not to do anything else and haven't so far. I'm not sure I would trust a 2 yr old though
ETA the most they are downstairs for is 30-45 minutes


----------



## Vickie

impatient1 said:


> My girls are 6 and 3 and a half, if they wake up really early they will play in their room before we head downstairs together for breakfast.

This is what we do though my kids are older. DD who is almost 9 doesn't like being alone :lol: so they just play in their room until we get up.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Vickie said:


> impatient1 said:
> 
> 
> My girls are 6 and 3 and a half, if they wake up really early they will play in their room before we head downstairs together for breakfast.
> 
> This is what we do though my kids are older. DD who is almost 9 doesn't like being alone :lol: so they just play in their room until we get up.Click to expand...

Same as this :thumbup: I would let my 9 year old but she wouldn't want to in her own, my 6 year old and 3 year old aren't allowed downstairs on their own though, they stay in their bedroom until fed up then we all go down together :)


----------



## MindUtopia

I think you probably just have to be quite firm on setting boundaries and keeping him occupied upstairs. If your older daughter goes downstairs, I think that's fine and if you're happy with that, then I'd carry on letting her do that, but you'll probably have to set firmer limits with your 2 y/o. Ours is 4 and we've only just, probably since around the time she turned 4, allowed her to go downstairs without us on some mornings. She doesn't usually stay down there for long, usually like you say, to get a drink or to get a toy or sometimes she will sit and play for a bit before she comes back up. But at 2, definitely she was too young and I wouldn't be comfortable with a younger one doing that, just because the older one did. If you don't feel you can keep your 2 y/o contained in his room if she's going downstairs, I would bring him into yours. At that age, our daughter would either climb into bed with us and cuddle for an hour or even two before we all got up or she would come into our room and play with a few toys that were in there before we fully got up. That worked and we always knew were she was and what she was up to and no concerns she was sneaking off someone she shouldn't have been. Because of the age difference between them, you'll always been having different rules and expectations, so I think probably good to start laying the groundwork and being firm about it now. If it's too disruptive, maybe one of you gets up while the other sleeps and you switch off the other weekend day.


----------



## TwoGirlsAndMe

My girls are 6 and 4.5. My 6 year old wakes up between 6-7.30am and has been aloud downstairs on her own for a good while now. She normally just draws or goes on the ipad. When dd 2 wakes up we both go downstairs and start breakfast etc.x


----------



## Lara310809

We don't have stairs so there's no issue with them falling down, but we let our kids get up and watch tv etc in the mornings before we wake up. They are 7, 5 and 3 and they've been doing it for years. When they're toddlers they have the side on the cot still so they habebto wake us to get out anyway then we stay up, but now they're older, and our kids are pretty well behaved we let them go to the lounge themselves. Usually they're only up 30 mins before we are though


----------



## RaspberryK

If it's not a reasonable time to get up then mine have always had to stay in bed and hopefully get back to sleep. 
If it's the weekend and we don't have plans and only one is awake or if it's before 8, then the one who's awake will get in my bed and watch netflix on the Kindle. 
My son is almost 6 and I think he's well behaved but I wouldn't want to take the risk of something happening with me upstairs in bed and him downstairs. X


----------



## Wobbles

I wouldn't have let my daughter at age 6 go down the stairs alone let alone 2 *hide* ... we've only just started allowing that over the last year ish and they are 8 & 9 x


----------



## LoveCakes

My oldest is almost 3 and I don't see her being allowed downstairs alone for the foreseeable future. If she gets up before the baby she comes in to us and watches cartoons while we doze. When the baby gets up he's wide awake in 10 seconds so I bring him downstairs or we all go down together.


----------

